# Surf Report (Galveston...Terramar Beach) 6-10



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

My family and I have been staying at a beach front home in Terramar Beach since Saturday (came back today). Of course the surf has been rocking pretty good but the water clarity has been pretty darn good, especially yesterday with green water to the beach! It was a little too rough to wade the second gut so instead I decided to break out the long rod to see what was cruisin' around in the third gut. After a few casts with the cast net, I had a couple of mullet ready to be cut up and throw on the line. First cast resulted in the ever so mentiond hard head catfish. I then walked out and gave the surf rod a heave and walked it back in. After about 3 minutes the rod tip started to bounce and my oldest son Brett grabbed it, gave it 5 cranks then slammed the hook home. This one gave a little bit of a fight on the surf rod so I was thinking it was a small black tip. After a minute or two I see lots of silver flashing as Brett pulls it in and to my surprise it was a big fat speck!! This one measure right at 26 1/8"! I told Brett a good while back that if he caught on 26 incher or better I'd get it mounted for him. I hardly thought it would of been at this time with a piece of cut mullet being used as bait! 

Throughout the remainder of the day we caught probably 8 to 10 black tip sharks ranging from 1 to 2 1/2 foot (pups), one more solid speck @ 23", a 23" red and few more hard heads. The bite was non stop throughout the day. 

The specks are in there but just too darn rough to give it all you've got. I'll tell you one thing...as soon as the surf lays down, it's gonna be on big time! 

Here are a couple of pictures of Brett's trout. Keep in mind the boy is 14 years old, 6'3" and a solid 285 pds.! He makes me look like a midget.lol


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Congrats to Brett! Sounds like y'all had fun!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats to you and your boy!

Sounds like a good day to me.

Thanks for the report!


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

nice fish, did you weigh it? looks hefty!


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

great job


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Big trout, for a big boy, nice catch


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Sign that boy up for some football!! And nice catch!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

nice catch! I will be there this weekend.


----------



## shouldofbeenhereyesterday (Apr 13, 2006)

nice spec!!! is he entered in the star tourny kids division?


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice fish! What position does he play, D-line or O-line? That young man could have some fun in high school ball.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Yep!!!!*

Exactly what I was thinking!!!!


deke said:


> Nice fish! What position does he play, D-line or O-line? That young man could have some fun in high school ball.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Brett will be a Freshman this year at Conroe High School and yes, he will be playing football no doubt. I've got him hitting the weights 3 times a week and then we start cardio the first of July. I'm not really sure what side of the line he is going to play. He would make a darn good offensive lineman but he's leaning a little toward the D-Line. The scary thing is, he's not even through growing.h:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Dang nice fish, specially wit cut mullet.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Nice, weatherman.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Great report and way cool for your son on the fishing! Good luck in all you do!


----------



## noclue45 (Feb 25, 2006)

I LOVE IT ..anythime I see a Dad and Son/Daughter etc.....report on this site.....they grow up TOO fast ...enjoy it while they are at home!!! Fishing is something my Dad and I share today..those memories will last a lifetime.


----------



## 3G-guides (May 21, 2008)

Congrats to BRETT!!!

Sign that Boy up for the star teens division.... When I was 15 i got a 27 & 3/4" trout that would have won a $50,000 scholarship. My dad still kicks himself in the *** for not signing me up. I feel even if you fish one day.... that could be the day you pick up that winning trout or for that matter the tagged red.

Good Report and good luck!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

good pics of dad/son/fish! i'd hate to feed that feller all the way till he's grown!

congrats on finding the fish!


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Big men catch big fish!


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Star Teens division wouldn't make much of a difference for that boy, looks like he is already on the road to earning a college scholarship through other means!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

big trout like scavenging nice job dudes


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

congratulations. great fish


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Hey, didn't someone tell yall that you can't catch specks on cut bait!! j/k  Congratultions on a great trip with your boy. Like someone said, they do grow up fast any time you spend together is special. Good job!


----------

